# Exton label



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

Has anyone bought an extensive collection of Exton CDs? This label has been extremely busy for the last few years releasing mostly standard repertoire symphonies by well known if not really famous conductors. I have heard a number of them on NML and they are generally quite impressive both sonically and performance wise. So far I have heard only one performance that I would call benchmark and that was the Mahler 5th with the Czech Philharmonic conducted by Eliahu Inbal. Inbal is a veteran Mahler conductor and has recorded the symphony twice for Exton. The recording I heard was splendid and the playing by the legendary Czech orchestra was close to perfection. Any Exton fanciers here?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Pesaro said:


> Has anyone bought an extensive collection of Exton CDs? This label has been extremely busy for the last few years releasing mostly standard repertoire symphonies by well known if not really famous conductors. I have heard a number of them on NML and they are generally quite impressive both sonically and performance wise. So far I have heard only one performance that I would call benchmark and that was the Mahler 5th with the Czech Philharmonic conducted by Eliahu Inbal. Inbal is a veteran Mahler conductor and has recorded the symphony twice for Exton. The recording I heard was splendid and the playing by the legendary Czech orchestra was close to perfection. Any Exton fanciers here?


 My understanding is that exton is primarily a label that targets audiophiles in the far East


----------



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

Triplets,

I think you are correct. However, if you are willing to go the download route, Play-Google has many of them at 4 and 5 dollars, a few even less. Amazon, on the other hand, sells most of them at regular price or higher.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Pesaro said:


> Triplets,
> 
> I think you are correct. However, if you are willing to go the download route, Play-Google has many of them at 4 and 5 dollars, a few even less. Amazon, on the other hand, sells most of them at regular price or higher.


Good to know! Unfortunately I don't know what Play-Google is


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Good to know! Unfortunately I don't know what Play-Google is


https://www.vinden.nl/ws?q=google play apps download&asid=vnd_nl_010_007&mt=b&nw=g&de=c&ap=1t2


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Got quite a bit of Exton stuff on download. The Mahler symphonies with Honeck at the helm are superb. Albrecht and Asahina's Beethoven symphony cycles sound very impressive too.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Are the inexpensive downloads MP3? Or the real thing?

Addendum-
I just looked up Exton on Google Play (I didn't realize that the "Android Store" had been renamed to Google Play). The two albums that I looked up were both labeled as mp3 recordings.
$5.00 for an mp3 still is a bit of a bargain, considering that Amazon charges $7.99-$11.99 for the typical mp3. It isn't nearly as exciting as a CD or DSD going for that price


----------

